# hunting club near telfair county



## guntrader33 (Feb 26, 2012)

i am looking for a hunting club within a hour or so from telfair county please if you know of anything please let me know it will be for me and my family i have 2 boys that will hunt with me in the same stand they arent old enough to hunt alone and my wife may and i do mean may hunt one or two times a season but if you know of anything please let me know thanks yall for the help


----------



## Greene Hunt Club (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 122 acres in Laurens County.  I will lease it for $10/acre.
It is 22 yr old planted pines with a hard wood creek.


----------



## guntrader33 (Mar 10, 2012)

green hunt club pm sent


----------



## fbhclittlecheif1 (May 29, 2012)

I have a club in milan 1000 acers and we are all about family full power at cam and water and septic 150 acersoy bean field and food plots dues are 700


----------



## lineman101 (Jun 1, 2012)

give gary moore a call he has around 1000 acres outside mcrae he wants to lease his #1 305 393 3213 hope this helps out


----------



## gm53 (Jun 5, 2012)

3300 acres 4 miles out of Lumber City in Wheeler Co. Large patches with box stands to accomodate father son hunting. Good deer herd with several nice bucks killed every year. Miles of river frontage with large camp cooking area overlooking Ocmulgee river. 912 253 3847


----------

